# Favorite Budget Light(s) for 017



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2017)

Once upon a time there was a debate here as to the price point cut-off for a budget light. $15-25...35...50...
Well it seemed $35 got the most "yays" so that's kinda where I deem the cutoff point. 

I added a few of what I consider Budget lights this year. Rayovac essentials that go for $3, $5 or $8. Little low output numbers based on runtimes instead of brightness. I also picked up some "hyper-tuff" items in the $3-8 range. An Ozark Trail or two at $12-15 were added. But the outter edge was reached in late summer....

The Maglite brand. In the 1980's the Maglite brand stood for premium-money-is-no-object flashlight as they were like $20 vs the $1.99 to $6.99 competition. They dominated during the light bulb days. Ahhhhh, but time caught up and passed by Maglite who's prices are still pretty much 1980's prices. Their incan models go for less than they did in the 80's. My first minimag was $19.99 and now the incan goes for $7.99. 
Their pre-2016 LED wares are below 1980's incan prices too. A classic D sized LED was $25 a few years ago, but can easily be found for $20 and under.

My favorite budget lights this year skirted that magic $35 limit. The Maglite ML50 in 2 and 3 cell size along with a 3 cell XL50 were just below $35 and to me... worth every penny. Maglite build with easy to use interface that has ideal output levels for the typical flashlight useage. Same Maglite focus but better thanks to a stopping point of about 45° rotation either way. Gone is the hole in the beam as well. 

And their little Solitaire LED at 37 lumens is a great sub $10 keychain light easily found in big box stores. I still like that little XL50 and look forward to the warm version for 2018. 

But my favorite Budget light for this year goes way back in time to the Icon Modus. A little plastic number fed by double A fuel. The one and two cell start on high but momentary (or click) to low. Plenty bright for walking around, putting out the garbage or changing a flat tire. And when turned on an old fashioned style glow takes place at the tip to add to the safety value of creating an eye catching ring of light. They can still be found on the internet from clearing houses for under $20... way under.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 30, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Once upon a time there was a debate here as to the price point cut-off for a budget light. $15-25...35...50...
> Well it seemed $35 got the most "yays" so that's kinda where I deem the cutoff point....



Reasonable, but just knocks the Emisar(s) out of contention :mecry:


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 30, 2017)

Favorite budget lights 

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 30, 2017)

I've seen cheap lights come and go through the years, very few last EDC duty for more than the year of purchase. But this year I bought a couple that I have high hopes for.

Thrunite TH20 Headlight. 

A great and remarkably well built 1AA wide and warm beamed headlight with easy access to infinite levels (1.6 to 250lm) as well as turbo. Comfortable to wear on the head and even moreso when worn over a baseball cap. On the Thrunite site for $29.99 


Thrunite Ti4T.

A real throwback to all those sixties and seventies medical penlights that I used to crave for in my youth. 2AAA power this slim and shiny light - again a warm and wide beam (I must like those!) with three outputs: Firefly (0.6lm), Medium (32lm) and high (300lm). On the Thrunite site for $35.95

I bought both these from Amazon in the UK.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 30, 2017)

My favorite true budget lights are the Sipik Sk68 and Sk98. I’ve owned several and they are tough as nails.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 31, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> Favorite budget lights
> 
> image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


+1


----------



## flatline (Dec 31, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> Favorite budget lights
> 
> image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr



It's strange, but even though I generally prioritize runtime over output, I've never pulled the trigger on an E01.

Maybe this year...


--flatline


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2017)

Super hard for me this one, as Archi said, if a $40 was the limit, the D1 and D4 along with the D1s would have been contenders for sure. However, only one i can think of is the Lumapower AA/14500 light. Certainly far from perfect, few little flaws here and there(sloppy threads one of). Since its had a 219c 4000k transplant, it has been used quite regular in work . Total stands me at around £25 ish, so just there under budget






Maybe the mini mkII in neutral white flavour(it is a nice big neutral spot and i like it). This come in around $32 for the light, of course shipping and customs pushes it over the $35 in total, but the light itself is a $32 light.





Been using this tiny light last aft/eve/night and now today to get use to it. The gritty(sh&tty) threads have eased off a little as i removed cell and worked the head like a madman . Then cleaned some black deposits off, applied a little nyogel and repeat.........................and repeat...........repeat. Its a tad better, after all ti does not wear smooth fast! But its a tad better and big deal anyway. 





I really like it, i do prefer the slightly larger 16340 lights for feel/comfort an in hand confidence though.

For that $5 more, these lights are hard to beat, ramping UI with short cuts to min and max, bat read out, options to adjust driver temp from 45oC to 70oC(not calibrated, but you can still adjust to near what you want. Choice in LED's is cool as well, not to mention colours and shorter body tubes for those who think the small compact light.................aint compact enough!





Best i can do sorry, cant do even this well in the incand thread...........will have a :thinking:


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 31, 2017)

Flatline you ought to try one. Throw in a lithium primary and it will run for a long while. I'd say I'd send you one but mine have all have the led sanded and some have been sharpied etc. You need to get the FULL E01 experience and season it to taste on your own!



flatline said:


> It's strange, but even though I generally prioritize runtime over output, I've never pulled the trigger on an E01.
> 
> Maybe this year...
> 
> ...


----------



## dgbrookman (Dec 31, 2017)

flatline said:


> It's strange, but even though I generally prioritize runtime over output, I've never pulled the trigger on an E01.
> 
> Maybe this year...
> 
> --flatline



They're cheap enough that you should go ahead and give it a try. I have one and never, ever use it -- just can't abide that misshapen blue-purple beam. But lots of people love the E01.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 31, 2017)

I've learned to live with the tint. The benefits of the E01 far outway the beam/tint.


----------



## flatline (Dec 31, 2017)

dgbrookman said:


> They're cheap enough that you should go ahead and give it a try. I have one and never, ever use it -- just can't abide that misshapen blue-purple beam. But lots of people love the E01.



I'm not really a fan of 5mm LEDs. The beam is typically pretty uneven and I notice it while in use. When I'm ready to replace or retire my Rayus C01, I'll probably look for something like the Astrolux a01.

If I do end up getting one, it'll be so that I can have first hand experience with a model of flashlight that other CPF members often make comparisons to when talking about other lights. I've almost done that with an ARC and a Pak Lite a couple of times for exactly the same reasons.

--flatline


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 1, 2018)

The Maglite ML25 is a carry over from last year. I like the flat regulation even if the run time seems limited and prefer the 2C size over the Mini-mag for one handed operation even though I use AAs in adapters. The Thrunite TI3 and TO1 made for nice low cost AAA EDC alternatives since both were available in neutral tints. I am not really a lumen chaser but the Energizer Vision HD 1300Lumen turned out to be a surprise winner for me. It doesn't look as great on a white wall but in actual use Energizers "HD" concept works pretty well.The Vision HD seems to be decent quality for the money though I have no idea what,if any,regulation the light has. $30 with a Vision headlamp included at Sam's Club was too good to pass up. I decided not to include clearance lights since they were limited availability even though I did get a few gems in that department.

My favorite budget light for 2017 is the Pak-lite 4K. I have been using Pak-lites for some time now mostly around the home but they have a proven track record dating from 1999.I have a number of different models including specific color LEDs but of course "white" is necessary to recognize colors. The typically bluish 5MM LEDs were less desirable than most other "white" LEDs in that department but the 4K solves that issue for me using neutral/warm 5MM LEDs. The Pak-lite isn't generally all that popular on CPF since it is a basic design using older tech but it is a quality reliable light with legendary run time for $20+shipping.


----------



## Agpp (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm on the fence between $7 Convoy S2+ and $10 Zanflare F1. F1 has a ringy beam. And feels cheaper really. But has better packaging, better accessories, better throw, better UI and USB charger on board.
My $10 Convoy C8 XM-L2 and $10 Convoy S2+ Clear XP-L HI are yet to arrive, can't wait to compare them with F1.

I'd add $29 Utorch UT-02 to the list, truly awesome value.


----------



## Rifter (Jan 9, 2018)

If the cutoff is $35 USD then the Olight S1 Mini CU i scored for $42 CDN over black friday just makes it. Not sure there is a better light under the budget of this thread. This thing is brighter than most of my lights 5-10x its size(i have been out of the flashlight game for over a decade so my other lights for comparison are of the PEAK Mckinley, innova X5, surefire M2, etc era....) I just cant get over how much light this thing produces, and its even way smaller than my mckinley which uses the same size batteries and is like 1/20th as bright lol

Finally now decided tech has moved enough im getting back in the flashaholic game lol


----------



## NorCal707 (Jan 11, 2018)

Maybe I'm just easy to please but I love my Convoy C8 XP-L HI V2 1A with GuppyDrv Firmware from Mount Electronics.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 12, 2018)

Jetbeam Jet-U. 135lm high, 35hr runtime on low. Replaced my e05ss. Cant go wrong for $15.


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Nov 8, 2018)

NorCal707 said:


> Maybe I'm just easy to please but I love my Convoy C8 XP-L HI V2 1A with GuppyDrv Firmware from Mount Electronics.



What he said!

Some of my personal favorites are:

Lumintop Tool 219B Aluminum
Jaxman M8 XP-L HI 5K Smooth Reflector (1 Mode)
Jaxman E2 219B
Convoy M1 XM-L2 T6 3B GUPPYDRV
Wowtac A1
L3 Illumination L10 219B


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 8, 2018)

If $35USD is the cutoff....all of my lights in my signature qualify except for the TN4A....so those are all my favorite.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2018)

Time for a new one....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?452550-Favorite-Budget-Light(s)-for-018


----------

